# Anyone in Burlington have some Fishbags?



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Anyone in Burlington have some Fishbags? Looking to get some from a fellow local hobbyist. I need some for this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

pm sent about bags


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Replied, Pam.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Will, you're getting ready for the auction I see


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Of course, have plenty of plants to bring and a bag or two of fish.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

What kinds of plants and fish???


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Turquoise Rainbows. Vals, Sag, H. Polysperma, Java Moss, Aponogeton crispus, Crypts, Java fern...


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Turquoise Rainbows mmm so much for not bidding on any fish. What kind of crypts?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

We've got several varieties of crypts, but I think just the _Cryptocoryne wendtii_ would come.
I also forgot to list a Sword plant; _Echinodorus quadricostatus_


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

I like wendtii, I had some a while back and gave it away when I tore my tank apart. Wishing now I had not.. Aponogeton crispus looks interesting. (had to look up)


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Beautiful plant. Were bringing in the Motherplant to auction off, as we've harvested a half dozen babies from it, some of which are getting large themselves now. You can see it and some of the babies beside it here.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Very nice plant! Beautiful looking tank.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

So bring some coin with you to the auction!


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Will do, already have an envelope started with loonies and twoonies and small bills as I think I read it will be a cash auction this year.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I think it's always been a cash aution per se, but you're right in that it sounds like this time to avoid the long line to pay/payout at the end, they might be collecting throughout the auction instead.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

I am kind of curious to how it will work as the St. Catharines club is having their at the end of the month so might be something to think about.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

sorry to side tracking....but do they not provide change? why would there be a need for bringing lots of coins?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Hitch said:


> sorry to side tracking....but do they not provide change? why would there be a need for bringing lots of coins?


They'll provide change, I just said "Bring some coin" to be trendy  while convincing Pam to bid on my plants. I meant bring some money to spend.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ah I see. Gotcha


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

It just makes it easier if you have change, not a requirement.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

makes sense


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

When you buy your coffee in the morning, ask the balance of your $20 in change.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Love to see the look you get with that request. lol


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

You should see paying for coffee in pennies.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

ROTFL at that one! Ive got lots of pennies here, maybe I should give them to Timmies 

Yep the auction will be cash only, no atm there, but several banks down the street. TD is in the plaza and has a drive thru, so easy to grab moolah from your bank account, then drive thru the Timmie's in the same plaza, for change and you are 2 minutes away from the Legion Hall, next to Weeks Hardware.

Ive got lots of Bettas for sale too  

Anyone looking for driftwood for shrimp tanks or just neat pieces I have lots going in the auction and DRAGON LACE ROCK...this is great rock for baby shrimps to hide in and berried moms to hide under, and it looks neat in a tank! Very hard to find 

I will take a cheque no problem, but if it bounces.....I will have to kill you 

See you all there


----------

